# what us the best kernel for bamf 1.8.6 remix for great battery life?



## lonewolf1972 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all, what is the best kernel for bamf 1.8.6 remix for best battery life? Ty


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've only tried the included kernel and leankernel with this rom. With some tweaking and and undervolting, I was getting pretty good battery life using leankernel. On wifi, it would have about 50% battery left with light to moderate use (by my standards) after roughly 24 hours. On 3g/4g, I was getting about 20-24 hours with the same amount of use. Definitely better than the stock rom.

I would suggest trying leankernel with interactiveX governor on battsaver mode.


----------

